# Making Daemons work



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm planning on collecting a small force of Daemons, as part of my rehab from abusive lists - I'm thinking a few from each god, and then a slow expansion.

I'm looking at getting Kazyk, but until then, I'll count him as Epidemius, and getting the Daemon Prince of Khorne, but counting him as a Bloodcrusher Skulltaker.

Skulltaker, Juggernaut = 200pts
Epidemius = 135pts
Herald of Khorne, Soul Hunger
Herald of Nurgle, BSB, Stream of Bile, Great Icon of Despair
Herald of Slaanesh, Many Armed Monstrosity
Herald of Tzeentch, Flames of Tzeentch, Master of Sorcery (Light)

Bloodletters - 30, FC, Skull Totem (try and cast Timewarp for 10+3D6" charge and the +1 attack, rerolls from Hatred put pays to the rest).

Horrors - 30, FC, Icon of Sorcery - blats around with Gift to nuke lone characters/war machines/fast cav, and Bolt of Change to back it up.

Plaguebearers - 30, FC, Standard of Seeping Decay (try and get Lightspeed up for ASF for rerolls to hit and wound, Epidemius just adds to killing power)

9 Bloodcrushers - Full Command, Skull Totem timewarp for the +1 attack, and a 14+3D6" charge, rapes everything it touches. (28 S6 reroll to hits, and 15 S5 attacks, with a first turn charge? Premier unit, and my one consent to kill shit fast.

5 Fiends of Slaanesh - join the Bloodcrushers and fend off any light units.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

If you're taking a Herald of Slaanesh you must take Sirens Song it's too good not to basically. 

Opponent hiding across a Boiling Flood? ....Siren Song!
Your Charge fell just short? .... Siren Song!

It's just too handy for pulling ranged units out of position, into terrain, into combat if they're close enough. Making some ones Hand Gunners either charge your Daemonettes or flee off the board instead of shooting you in ace. 

I still tend to think Plaguies are pretty bad, you have T4 and a 5+ Ward, 4+ regen IF the herald is with them. Just not sure what they can realistically achieve that Blood Letters could not.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

That's grand news on the Siren Song - I wasn't sure how particular that would have been due to the new random charge range, but thinking about it, it's doubly better now. That's easily changed (I'd initially wanted something along the lines of Dechala, which is why MAM etc).

The PB's were there because really I wanted to collect on of each. However, the real reason I wanted to use them was getting 8 kills with the Nurgle units, then using Epidemius and the Tzeentch caster to Timewarp+SOL them - 2 ASF Attacks, Poisoned 4+, at 3+ to hit with a reroll? It just gives the opponent something to think about, and being a bit more resistant, it's a "hidden weapon" so to speak. Enemies go for trying to nuke the easy targets (thinking that Plagies are less than useful as you say), which then gives me something to fall back on.

That was the thinking of it - for who would really go for a "useless" T4 4++ unit, when several T3 5++ units which are deadlier are more pressing engagements?

Given me somethings to mooj over, definately, cheers, brother.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

For me it's a question of cost, a unit like

Hearld of Nurgle
- Stream of Bile

24 Plauge Bearers 
- FC
- Standard of Seeping Decay 

That's a strong block, puts out some decent number of attacks and wounds a lot, T4 is great and 4+ Regen will work about most units. But it also costs 483 points. As with 40K to use Epidemus well you need to have a lot of poisoned attacks and not playing against Vampire Counts (GhoulsGhoulsGhouls!) 

But that said I can see your reasoning, I would say Plaugies are weak in comparison to Bloodletters but they are not weak in general. They are still decent and will give someone a nasty surprise if they think they can walk all over them.


----------



## kzbo (Mar 19, 2011)

Bloodletter are charging with 2d6" , aren't they? I'm a newbie but that's what in the armybook so i don't realy get it how they can charge with 3d6".. The timewarp just double their movement and gives them +1 A+ASF ..


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh, the have a banner which allows a further D6" movement on the charge =).


----------



## kzbo (Mar 19, 2011)

Then okey , but at first u wrote Skull totem which allows them march all teh time not +d6"...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Woops, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

I played a game the other day with this list to try it out

Herald of Nurgle
- BSB with Great Icon of Despair
- Stream of Bile

Herald of Slaanesh

Herald of Tzeetch
- Master of Scorcery (Life)
- Spell Breaker

23 Daemonettes
- FC

29 Pink Horrors
- Champion and Standard (Icon of Sorcery)

27 Plaguebearers
- FC
- Icon of Eternal Virulence

4 Fiends of Slaanesh

3 Flamers of Tzeentch

3 Flamers of Tzeentch

The combination of magical shooting and the toughness of the Plaugies really made a good combination. With the Master of Sorcery allowing me to make the Plaguebearers T6 meaning even the Khrone Warriors struggled to make a dent. I'm liking the Icon of Eternal Virulence, gaining extra combat resolution is very very good indeed. 

With that in mind I think a mix like you have here really can work well with the correct support units on backup.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

I'd swap the fiends for flamers personally (you get a free Vanguard movement at the beginning of the battle so you'll get close enough to the enemy so don't worry about that), plus they have flaming attacks so no pesky enemy regen's to worry about. I'd also recommend using a Battle Standard Bearer. Other then that if you're using Master of Sorcery (a great choice), then I think Lore of Life is a great choice for nerfing units. Flesh to Stone would make your units pretty damn tough!

All the best


----------

